# Vermont Castings Wonderfire 2570



## KevinF (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello I’ve got a Wonderfire 2570 stove that’s been in storage and never been used. I need the inner appliance adapter (Duravent part number 923V) but have struck out looking all over. The owners manual also calls for a gasket which I need as wel. Does anyone have any leads on where I can find these parts or some other solutions on how to make this stove work? Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## rwh63 (Oct 17, 2021)

i sincerely hope it is not a paper weight (or boat anchor) now.  when was it made?


----------



## KevinF (Oct 17, 2021)

Plate on the back says 1992. Yup it’s essentially a paper weight. A very large and heavy paperweight


----------



## rwh63 (Oct 18, 2021)

its a shame that VC has changed hands so many times that many models have essential parts that are obsolete and unavailable.  nice stoves have to be scrapped because they can't function (safely).  some wood stoves can hobble on, but not gas.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Oct 18, 2021)

KevinF said:


> Hello I’ve got a Wonderfire 2570 stove that’s been in storage and never been used. I need the inner appliance adapter (Duravent part number 923V) but have struck out looking all over. The owners manual also calls for a gasket which I need as wel. Does anyone have any leads on where I can find these parts or some other solutions on how to make this stove work? Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 283484
> View attachment 283489
> ...


That does not sound like a duravent part number. Where did you get that number?
46DVA-ADP is an adapter for Vermont Castings stoves. Not sure if this is the correct one for you, but I'm sure it could be modified to fit.


----------



## rwh63 (Oct 19, 2021)

you might need to buy a cheap used one and swap parts









						Vermont Castings gas stove direct vent - appliances - by owner - sale
					

Vermont Castings Wonderfire, Nice looking stove. Call for more information. Thank you Bill



					boston.craigslist.org


----------



## Tech Guru (Oct 27, 2021)

It was a discontinued starter piece 923V) made specifically for these early VC Direct Vent stoves,  Discontinued over a decade ago.  If you found one now, it should be viewed as a sign that you and that stove were meant to be together.  

The gasket was just a 1/8" thick fiberfrax (Lytherm or cerawool) triangular (deltoid)  shaped piece  (with 4" hole) that matches that  flat portion of the inner flue on the unit.  That should be easy to duplicate if they no longer have them available.  But the vent section is the unicorn here.


----------



## KevinF (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks for the insight, that’s super helpful. I ordered the new version part 46DVA-ADP. Do you know if that will work?


----------



## Keniwe (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi Kevin,  I don't want to be a vulture, but I have this same unit in operation in my home, and it has aged enough so now it's screaming for parts.  If you get stuck and want to sell it, pleae let me know.  It's a bummer that things have changed so much we can't access the few relatively simple parts that make these things work.  Unplanned obsolescence, I'd like to think, but a bummer nevertheless.  Good luck!  Ken


----------



## KevinF (Dec 18, 2021)

Keniwe said:


> Hi Kevin,  I don't want to be a vulture, but I have this same unit in operation in my home, and it has aged enough so now it's screaming for parts.  If you get stuck and want to sell it, pleae let me know.  It's a bummer that things have changed so much we can't access the few relatively simple parts that make these things work.  Unplanned obsolescence, I'd like to think, but a bummer nevertheless.  Good luck!  Ken


Hi Ken
I got the stove running this week. Good for me, not so much for you. Sorry I cant help you out. Hopefully I wont be looking for parts anytime soon or Im afraid ill be in the same boat as you. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Keniwe (Dec 18, 2021)

KevinF said:


> Hi Ken
> I got the stove running this week. Good for me, not so much for you. Sorry I cant help you out. Hopefully I wont be looking for parts anytime soon or Im afraid ill be in the same boat as you. Good luck on your search.


The best result!  Happpy Holidaze, and stay warm!


----------



## ccoleman8 (Jan 17, 2022)

KevinF said:


> Hello I’ve got a Wonderfire 2570 stove that’s been in storage and never been used. I need the inner appliance adapter (Duravent part number 923V) but have struck out looking all over. The owners manual also calls for a gasket which I need as wel. Does anyone have any leads on where I can find these parts or some other solutions on how to make this stove work? Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 283484
> View attachment 283489
> ...


Hi Kevin. I too am on the hunt for the inner appliance adaptor for this stove. What exactly did you do to solve your problem. I'm striking out at every turn. Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 17, 2022)

ccoleman8 said:


> Hi Kevin. I too am on the hunt for the inner appliance adaptor for this stove. What exactly did you do to solve your problem. I'm striking out at every turn. Thanks!


Check with a local Vermont Castings Dealer. Where I used to work, we constantly tossed those adapters, because we used ICC Excel DV.
They actually make the adapter for use in VC units in order to use their DV products.
Another option, albeit WAY more expensive, is to change ALL your venting to the Excel DV. If you call Best Fire Hearth & Patio in Troy NY, @ (518) 687-2387 & ask for Vic, he just might be able to save one from a new unit being prepped for install & mail it to you. Their hours are Mon - Fr from 0730-1600...


----------

